# wxPython Port



## Ghirai (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

The wxPython port (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/x11-toolkits/py-wxPython28) is more than a year old; does anyone know what's up with the maintainer?
I sent an email some time ago - no reply.


----------



## laufdi (Aug 23, 2019)

Is it really true that is not possible to get wxPython for python3?                          

```
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-wxPython30 > make FLAVOR=py36
===>  py36-wxPython30-3.0.2.0_8 Unknown flavor 'py36', possible flavors:
py27..
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 25, 2019)

The maintainer is python@ and that is the python mailing list, which indicate this is maintained by the people on that list; however you probably will get a faster answer at IRC: #freebsd-python at Freenode. Or, you can open a bug report too.

See Phoenix.


----------

